# In this coming 2010!



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Nicole, you are in the professional catering forum.....there are open forums that would better suit general questions.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I've moved this to Food and Cooking questions


----------



## nichole (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm sorry, I miss post it. Thank you very much for your consideration. :smiles:


----------

